# You Fail To Meet Requirments Your Not Legal



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Link below will take you to State Licensing Site, if you fail to meet the license requirements in the state you reside in, then your doing illegal work. 

*State License Requirements.*


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Sep 6, 2008)

Great idea Ron, but I wouldn't wait for all the contractors and homeowners to break the door down. They know what they are doing is illegal. They just don't care because the almighty dollar is far more important than any law might be. And you know that it's impossible to get a qualified plumber to do any work because we are all scabbing hacks that roam the country side ripping people off like thieves in the night. Don't forget the idiot from New York that thinks the NY code allows him to remove and install toilets either. You can bet he won't read the code because he already knows the answer. No my friend, I'm afraid we are shouting into a tempest here. It's gonna take having these guys prosecuted and fined for any change to happen. But in the mean time Fight the good fight, I'm right beside you.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Great idea Ron, but I wouldn't wait for all the contractors and homeowners to break the door down. They know what they are doing is illegal. They just don't care because the almighty dollar is far more important than any law might be. And you know that it's impossible to get a qualified plumber to do any work because we are all scabbing hacks that roam the country side ripping people off like thieves in the night. Don't forget the idiot from New York that thinks the NY code allows him to remove and install toilets either. You can bet he won't read the code because he already knows the answer. No my friend, I'm afraid we are shouting into a tempest here. It's gonna take having these guys prosecuted and fined for any change to happen. But in the mean time Fight the good fight, I'm right beside you.


Idiot?
Slow down champ.
There is absolutely no reason to be name calling here.
Did you read my whole post or did you only focus on what gets you so upset.
Why in the world would you call someone you do not even know, who on average pays upwards of $65,000.00 anually to another plumber an idiot.
I am talking about a toilet and sink install every once and a while. A TOILET AND SINK!!!!
Are you in business for your self? My plumber is so busy he would prefer for me to install a toilet sometimes rather than have to take his men off another job.
Do me a favor and read my post again, This time with a more un biased attitude.
I will write this one more time. I do not have the time nor the inclination to go down town and locate where in my licensing packet where it clearly stated that as a home improvement contreactor I was "Allowed" to do the following: toilet, sink and tub installations.
This is getting silly
Name calling because a licensed contractor who han been in the trades for almost twenty years knows how to install a toilet and sink.
Come on NH, If I had to ask how to after all these years that would qualify me as being not being "generally" versed in other trades but not an idiot as you say.
Generally-General Contractor Dou you get it now?
You have an obvious chip on your sholder that is not my concern or in my interests.
I will no longer respond to you sir because you fail to comprehend very, very basic information.
I have tried but I will try no longer.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Mellison said:


> Idiot?
> Slow down champ.
> There is absolutely no reason to be name calling here.
> Did you read my whole post or did you only focus on what gets you so upset.
> ...


 
dont waste your breath mell, your words, while sensible, i believe are falling on deaf ears...


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't recall mentioning you name in my post. 
However, that your "plumber" prefers you to handle sinks and toilets is of no concern to the law. And yet, again why not find and post the statute in the NY plumbing code that says you, a contractor, doing work for pay, can install sinks and toilets. It you can find that passage than I will indeed defer to your opinion. Untill then you are once again, trying to justify your actions.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Sep 6, 2008)

By the way. I have no "chip" on my shoulder. I don't plumb in New York, so whatever you do there has zero effect on me. I am just stating that what you are doing is not legal. If you choose not to have the time to "run down" to the local office and get clarification then that's your perogitave. When the code officer shows up on your site you can get clarification then I suppose. What does irritate me is your assertion and equivocation over something that your refuse to actually research. Again, until you can find and post support for your argument you are just wasting our time. Show me the Money!
Believe me, I've been wrong before and will be wrong again, so if you can post proof I will formally apologize to you.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Someone threw a rock into a pack of dogs. I think we know which dog got hit. It was the first to yelp.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

genecarp said:


> dont waste your breath mell, your words, while sensible, i believe are falling on deaf ears...


I agree.
I officially give up.
Great weather for a wedding, must have been perfect.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

:whistlingImagine all the people living life in peace. You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one. I hope someday you'll join us, and the world will be as one. :whistling.......John Lennon


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Sep 6, 2008)

The armory must have been bare.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*I've bid jobs for contractors that will demo plumbing to save time/money, I generally ask they not do it...it has lost me work.*
*It's not legal for them to do that.*
*If existing pipes become damaged, it's their dime, not mine to repair or replace.*

*If there is property damage as a result of their doing, they're screwed because I'm not about to add the claim on my insurance and theirs won't cover it.*

*If an unhappy homeowner decides to make a call and inadvertantly mentions who demo'd or installed a fixture, both the contractor and the plumber could be in trouble.*

*The plumbing inspector could assert that the plumber knowingly allowed someone to illegally work on their license & permits.*

*The odds are very slim that anyone will get busted, but then, the odds are slim that when my son is 16 he will kill himself speeding.*

*He's 10 now, I strongly encourage him to drive carefully when he's old enough, despite the odds that he won't die.*

*To many start-up contractors & remodelers, "Ask your plumber" is VERY good advice.*

*If they don't have a plumber, yet regularly do plumbing...it's only a matter of time before they become another listing on the state boards website.*

*In many situations, my state will permanently revoke the right to attain any license (barring a drivers license) if the offense is large enough.*

*Many states will impose a jail sentence, or heavy fines.*

*"Ask your plumber" sounds like VERY good advice, especially to someone who may not be aware of the implications of the risks they take.*

*To you guys that seem to think you need to "knock some sense" into the legitimate plumbers on this forum...it's not us.*

*Take it up with your state boards & insurance companies*


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Sep 6, 2008)

:whistling


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I think I am safe in the assumption that there is more than one individual in the state that could fit that description.:thumbsup:


My second cousin Clem lives there, so I know there is at least one.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep it civil. 

If you're not contributing to the discussion, then keep quiet. We're not going to solve this problem by arguing about it every other night.


----------



## CA PLMBR (Sep 13, 2008)

I have read all the posts here. I agree that we all must play by the rules (laws). If I play by the rules than you should play by the rules and I do play by the rules. I do not do work for which I am not licensed. If I want to do other work I will get the license to do it. I don't believe it has to be a personal attack. If your watching a football game and one team can tackle and the other team cannot does it not make the game unfair? Just play by the rules is all NH is saying. However I do not agree with the name-calling.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

CA PLMBR said:


> I have read all the posts here. I agree that we all must play by the rules (laws). If I play by the rules than you should play by the rules and I do play by the rules. I do not do work for which I am not licensed. If I want to do other work I will get the license to do it. I don't believe it has to be a personal attack. If your watching a football game and one team can tackle and the other team cannot does it not make the game unfair? Just play by the rules is all NH is saying. However I do not agree with the name-calling.


:thumbup::thumbup::clap::clap::clap:


----------

